# Temporäre Domain sinnvoll konfigurieren



## FoolMoon (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Wenn man einige Domains hat die man nicht aktiv und produktiv betreibt, was macht ihr dann mit diesen?
Werbung wollte ich nicht schalten aber ich wollte schon das sie erreichbar sind. Außerdem will ich nicht etwas konfigurieren das Google abstraft.

Lenkt ihr sie auf euer Primärprojekt?
Erstellt ihr eine kleine schlanke temporäre Seite die auf euer Primärprojekt verlinkt? (so eine Art Verweis)
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Was ist am sinnvollsten?


----------

